# 2012 Beetle sirius radio



## christidmore (Feb 9, 2014)

I just purchased a 2012 beetle with the non-satellite radio. I have the opportunity to purchase a radio WITH sirius satellite radio out of a 2013 beetle. Does anyone know if the satellite antenna is installed on my car regardless if the car came with sirius or not? I have been told that the satellite antenna is installed on all cars regardless of what the car came with by a few. Another guy told me no, it is not installed. Has anyone had experience with this? I don't want to purchase this radio if the antenna is not present.

Thanks


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I did the same and mine didn't have the antenna. I ended up purchasing a sirius antenna off ebay and an adapter. Works fine

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a base Turbo model without the satellite radio. When I went to have my roof vinyl wrapped I pulled the panel on the rear hatch to remove the antenna. There was nothing in there. So my guess is you don't have it either.


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

I am interested to know where and how you mounted the antenna? I have XM radio currently as an app on my phone and I stream it to the head unit, but occasionally the service cuts out due to bad 3g/4g reception in my area. Receiving the signal direct would more than likely be a lot better.


----------



## christidmore (Feb 9, 2014)

Cool. I already have a sirius antenna. Do you know what the name of the adapter is?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

christidmore said:


> Cool. I already have a sirius antenna. Do you know what the name of the adapter is?


This is the adapter i bought. The pink end is the connector that goes into the back of the radio. It is called a FAKRA connector.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BCL8HJW/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jtack said:


> I am interested to know where and how you mounted the antenna? I have XM radio currently as an app on my phone and I stream it to the head unit, but occasionally the service cuts out due to bad 3g/4g reception in my area. Receiving the signal direct would more than likely be a lot better.


Actually mounted mine right on the dashboard in front of my gauge pod. That way no worrying about running any wires outside the car. And don't worry about reception, works perfectly and my windshield is fully tinted lol, not that I think it matters lol!


----------



## christidmore (Feb 9, 2014)

drtechy said:


> This is the adapter i bought. The pink end is the connector that goes into the back of the radio. It is called a FAKRA connector.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BCL8HJW/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1




Thanks for the info. I think that is just what I am looking for.


----------



## christidmore (Feb 9, 2014)

vdubjettaman said:


> I have a base Turbo model without the satellite radio. When I went to have my roof vinyl wrapped I pulled the panel on the rear hatch to remove the antenna. There was nothing in there. So my guess is you don't have it either.


Does the panel just snap on? Did you use any special tools?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

There are little clips on the edges, and then 3 or 4 bigger ones spanning across the middle of the panel. No special tools needed, altho I'd imagine VW might say differently if you asked the dealer. If you start at one end, you should be able to flex the panel enough to get your fingers in there (provided they aren't sausages  ) And then it'll be tight but you should be able to slide your fingers down the edge of the panel to pop the clips out, then move your hand further toward the center to aid in popping off the bigger clips. I would not recommend removing the panel in these cold temps for fear of cracking it. It always requires more force than I would think to pull on these trim pieces in order to get them off, but that's just cause I'm afraid of breaking them.


----------



## christidmore (Feb 9, 2014)

vdubjettaman said:


> There are little clips on the edges, and then 3 or 4 bigger ones spanning across the middle of the panel. No special tools needed, altho I'd imagine VW might say differently if you asked the dealer. If you start at one end, you should be able to flex the panel enough to get your fingers in there (provided they aren't sausages  ) And then it'll be tight but you should be able to slide your fingers down the edge of the panel to pop the clips out, then move your hand further toward the center to aid in popping off the bigger clips. I would not recommend removing the panel in these cold temps for fear of cracking it. It always requires more force than I would think to pull on these trim pieces in order to get them off, but that's just cause I'm afraid of breaking them.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Assuming someone would upgrade to a completely factory type set up. 
You'd need the radio, a new roof antenna, presumably a new wire between the two and a VAGCOM to activate it all?
I remember seeing the NB's with antennas on the dash top. But I'm not really sure I want to drill holes in my dash. Even if it's for something that would be permanent.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Assuming someone would upgrade to a completely factory type set up.
> You'd need the radio, a new roof antenna, presumably a new wire between the two and a VAGCOM to activate it all?
> I remember seeing the NB's with antennas on the dash top. But I'm not really sure I want to drill holes in my dash. Even if it's for something that would be permanent.


No vagcom needed

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you sir!
I've been reading the Sirius vs. Pandora threads.
Trying to figure if it's worth the time and money for the sirius upgrades since I stream music from my phone most of the time anyway. Seems almost like a redundant novelty.
Just the same, I could see how Sirius might be nice.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Thank you sir!
> I've been reading the Sirius vs. Pandora threads.
> Trying to figure if it's worth the time and money for the sirius upgrades since I stream music from my phone most of the time anyway. Seems almost like a redundant novelty.
> Just the same, I could see how Sirius might be nice.


Yea I guess I'm just getting older, to me I don't need my radio to be interactive, I rather just turn it on, if I don't like what I hear I switch channels. Oh and of course with sirius there's no commercials which is well worth it to me!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Assuming someone would upgrade to a completely factory type set up.
> You'd need the radio, a new roof antenna, presumably a new wire between the two and a VAGCOM to activate it all?
> I remember seeing the *NB's with antennas on the dash top*. But I'm not really sure I want to drill holes in my dash. Even if it's for something that would be permanent.


Are you referring to Beetle Convertibles with the different gauge pod top thinger? Or something completely different? I never thought about the convertible models and where they have the antenna since obviously the roof mounted one won't work.


----------



## christidmore (Feb 9, 2014)

drtechy said:


> This is the adapter i bought. The pink end is the connector that goes into the back of the radio. It is called a FAKRA connector.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BCL8HJW/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I bought a sirius radio from a passat, hooked up the antenna adapter to a regular sirius antenna. Awesome! It all works. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Nope, it was a small like 2" diameter "done" with an "X" embossed into the top.
I remember when I was looking at a 09 NB it had one. My 02 didn't though, difference being my 02 didn't have Sat Radio.


----------

